# sr20det into 510 help



## me010698 (Sep 20, 2004)

I finally got my wiring harness and hooked it up to my ecu, but there's a little pigtail that comes off just before the ecu, where does it connect???


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

me010698 said:


> I finally got my wiring harness and hooked it up to my ecu, but there's a little pigtail that comes off just before the ecu, where does it connect???


Please one post per topic.. no need to put this same thing in 3 different areas.


----------

